# Irish Whiskey Award Winners 2015



## johan (26/10/15)

*For the Whiskey Lovers* (which I'm not):
source: http://irishwhiskeyawards.com/index.php/winners-2014/winners-2015
PS. _Note you will not find any Bushmills here, as it is distilled in Northern Ireland (part of British occupied territory, and thus not deemed an Irish whiskey)._

*Irish Single Pot Still Whiskey*

Trophy Winner - Redbreast 21 Year Old 
Gold Medal - Midleton Barry Crockett Legacy
Gold Medal - Powers Signature Release

*Irish Single Malt Whiskey (12 Years & Younger)*

Trophy Winner - Connemara Single Malt 
Gold Medal - Tullamore Dew 10 Year Old Single Malt
Gold Medal - Teeling Single Malt 

*Irish Single Malt Whiskey (13 Years & Older)*

Trophy Winner - Knappogue Castle Vintage 2000 Batch 2 Mongeard Mugneret Burgundy Cask
Gold Medal - The Palace Bar Three Generations Batch 14 Year-Old 
Gold Medal - Glendalough 13 Year Old Single Malt

*Irish Blended Whiskey (RRP of €60 or more) *

Trophy Winner - Midleton Very Rare 2015 
Gold Medal -Jameson Gold Reserve 
Gold Medal - Jameson 18 Year Old

*Irish Blended Whiskey (RRP of less than €60)*

Trophy Winner - Tullamore Dew 12 Year Old 
Gold Medal - Jameson Select Reserve Black Barrel
Gold Medal - Writers Tears Copper Pot 

*Irish Single Cask Whiskey*

Trophy Winner - An Púcán Teeling Whiskey Single Malt
Gold Medal - Celtic Cask Trí Déag 
Gold Medal - Celtic Cask Dó Dhéag

*Irish Cask Strength Whiskey*

Trophy Winner - Tullamore Dew Phoenix 
Gold Medal - Midleton Dair Ghaelach 
Gold Medal - Redbreast 12 Year Old Cask Strength

*Irish Single Grain Whiskey*

Trophy Winner - Kilbeggan Single Grain
Gold Medal - Glendalough Single Grain
Gold Medal - Teeling Single Grain

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (26/10/15)

Yeah go Tullamore!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (26/10/15)

Good to see that my favourite whiskey of all time made the list ... Middleton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/10/15)

Lushen said:


> Good to see that my favourite whiskey of all time made the list ... Middleton


Is that label available here?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (26/10/15)

I see it is... but my word is it pricey 
http://www.whiskymarketplace.co.za/whiskey/midleton-very-rare-blended-irish-whiskey

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lushen (26/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I see it is... but my word is it pricey
> http://www.whiskymarketplace.co.za/whiskey/midleton-very-rare-blended-irish-whiskey
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Yup, that's it 
It's best to buy it at Duty Free in Frankfurt or Dubai, it's slightly cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (26/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yeah go Tullamore!



Definitely deserves it! I've been going through an Irish phase the last few months, and plain old Tullamore is tops in that price category for me too. It's now my go to end-of-the-month option. 

Lately, my local has been stocking Redbreast. Bit pricey and don't know how it will stack up against single malt scotches in that price range. Anybody?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/10/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Definitely deserves it! I've been going through an Irish phase the last few months, and plain old Tullamore is tops in that price category for me too. It's now my go to end-of-the-month option.
> 
> Lately, my local has been stocking Redbreast. Bit pricey and don't know how it will stack up against single malt scotches in that price range. Anybody?


Absolutely. For under R300 my go to is a plain old Tullamore Dew blend. Sometimes Bushmills.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

